

Ask HN: MariaDB, OurDelta or Percona? - jgalvez

Apparently there are now three different active distributions of MySQL. Are you guys using any of them already?
======
morgo
For 5.1 OurDelta are MariaDB builds. So there are only two to consider. See
this thread on Stackoverflow, and my reply:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2450534/which-mysql-
fork-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2450534/which-mysql-fork-version-
to-pick/3009643#3009643)

~~~
jgalvez
Thanks!

------
maxdemarzi
Percona is what I've been using lately.

